# Drucker verschicken - Tintenpatronen rausnehmen?



## YuT666 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wollte nen fast neuen Drucker verscherbeln und stehe nun vor der Frage ... Patronen rausnehmen oder nicht?

Depperlfreund Google sagt einerseits ja, weil tinte auslaufen "könnte" andererseits wieder nein.

Es handelt sich um einen Multifunktionsdrucker von HP - Deskjet 3055A mit 2 Tintentanks.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit.

Thanks.


----------



## Hatuja (3. Mai 2013)

Ich würde die Patronen herausnehmen und die Öffnungen unten mit Tesa zukleben. (Dann trocknen sie auch nicht ein) Die Beiden zusammen noch in einen Gefrierbeutel, dann kann nichts schief gehen. Je nach dem, die der Versender das Paket behandelt, wird's sonnst zu einer großen Sauerei! Was du aber auch beachten solltest, ist der Überschussbehälter. Dort landet überschüssige Tinte die beim Drucken oder selbständigen Reinigen anfällt. Normalerweise ist da zwar so ein Schwämmchen drin, aber je nach dem wie voll der Behälter/gesättigt das Schwämmchen ist, kann der auch auslaufen.

PS: Aus welchen Gründen wird denn empfohlen, die Patronen nicht herauszunehmen?


----------

